
University Recruiting for Your Startup - psychotik
https://medium.com/convoy-tech/university-recruiting-for-your-startup-929545c0ddcd
======
vikramkr
I know my university has startup career fairs and the like, and I certainly
hope our graduates are good talent, but I wonder if it is actually as good a
return on investment for series a/b companies as the article claims it is - I
dont think it's a granted that you want fresh out of college grads that early.
I know a lot (majority of the ones I know) of students use startup internships
as a launching pad to get jobs at bigger brand tech companies, and that
particular type of attrition could be a devastating blow to the teams that
spent all the time and energy training them over their internship. And
inevitably, the quality of new grads is going to be highly variable (getting
all As does not necessarily make for a good programmer). Obviously both of
these issues exist with non university hiring, but the (at least seeming)
increased prevalence of those issues and the more fragile nature of young
startups seem could make this a poor idea. Does anyone have specific
experience with startup university recruiting? I'm curious if my perceptions
line up with real experiences.

